# hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



## Yari (Apr 23, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Just sitting here and enjoying the silence by meditating a bit....

 

/Yari


ps. got the first post here.....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

How many people meditate regularly?

I used to do it when I practiced arts that did it, but not now in FMA. (I leave aside the argument as to whether that's moving meditation. Certainly I believe in the concept)  To be honest, sitting meditation never did much for me; perhaps I needed to stick with it longer.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *How many people meditate regularly?
> 
> I used to do it when I practiced arts that did it, but not now in FMA. (I leave aside the argument as to whether that's moving meditation. Certainly I believe in the concept)  To be honest, sitting meditation never did much for me; perhaps I needed to stick with it longer. *



I do some, but not regularly. Just when the mood strikes me or when I feel like I need to take a breather and clear the cobwebs outta the attic.

I think the meditation I've done, though, has helped to improve my overall awareness which, of course, translates directly to some of the martial aspects of the arts.

Mike


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

i dont meditate but i practice a form taught to me by my GM its a bit like kalis illustrisimo reloj de arena, visualisation


----------



## Yari (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *How many people meditate regularly?
> 
> *



I would have to say I do it reagularly, as it's a part of my art. But I use to do it daily for a couple of years, and I thought it was great.

I feel the benifit of meditation is really great, but I think it has a lot to do with who you are.

/Yari


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

hello yari

what art is it that you practice??


----------



## Yari (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hello yari
> 
> what art is it that you practice?? *



The art that uses meditation each time is Aikido.


/Yari


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

is aikido your only style that you practice


----------



## Yari (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *is aikido your only style that you practice *



No, and no to your next question too    

Jujitsu, Arnis are high up there and I've done alot of karate.


/Yari


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

what type of jujutsu and what rank

AND WHAT TYPE OF ARNIS??


----------



## Yari (Apr 24, 2003)

You can see my rank in my profile, and it's mostly morden arnis I've studied. The jujitsu isn't any koryu, just some plan scandinavian jujitsu.

Now I would like to know why you ask?

/Yari


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

oh yeah thanks


----------



## krys (Jun 17, 2003)

I practice some of the cinco terros forms every day, the point is awareness, focus....

Part of my daily training also consist of practicing the Sil Lim Tao form of W.C., this is also a form of meditation.......

Irregulary I also do some silat breathing exercises, but do not like to do it without supervision of my GM.....

Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 1, 2003)

Whether we know it or not we are *all * practicing meditation when we practice our arts... no matter what they are.

_Mindfulness _  is somethintg that each practitioner is implementing when they perform a technique or a form... we are trying to do it correctly with every fiber of our being. I dont care if it is shorin-ryu, tanglang, jiu-jitsu, or arnis... I dont care if it is photography, dance, or finger painting. If you are putting forth your concentration in this manner you are meditating.

Now, if it is _seated _ meditation you are referring to that is a discipline all in itself.

People get so hung up on definitions (myself included). The Western Mind is good at that!


----------



## Kroy (Sep 24, 2003)

I try and meditate regularly and always after my workouts.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *How many people meditate regularly?
> 
> . . . perhaps I needed to stick . . . *



Arni,

I agree with the meditaion of motion.

As to the sitting and meditating, I do it with my eyes open at work at least once a week. (* I will not hurt this guy speaking , an example mantra *)

I would have thought you had something similar to this as well. 

Seriuosly,

I have done very little, and agree, maybe if I had stuck with it, longer I might have seen some benefits.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 24, 2003)

I meditate regularly!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 24, 2003)

I meditate in the traditional way when things are too hectic to sort out or when I am agitated or excited. I do meditative forms whenever I feel inspired or even bored. The most meditation I do it in church, although some might call it praying.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2003)

I need to relax and meditate more often I don't meditate much


----------

